

Theseus and the Zipper (a Haskell adventure) - akkartik
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Haskell/Zippers

======
stralep
"Don't get impatient, you cannot solve problems by coding, you can only solve
them by thinking"

I love this :)

